# I did make this cake



## joed617 (Jun 15, 2006)

I li'l history.. I am a finish carpenter and thought I would get out of the trade so I bought a bakery.. found out that was more work than being a carpenter so I went back to carpentry.. Friends asked me to make them a wedding cake so I thought I would post it here. Everything was homemade.. buttercream frosting and strawberries and white chocolate mousse filling <like a strawberry shortcake only better>.. 

ps my laptop in the background and that is a fake mouse. 

Joe


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 15, 2006)

Great job. 8) 

My wife makes anywhere from 1 to 12 cakes a month for family and friends. I encouraged (practially forced) her to take all the Wilton decorating classes because it was her hobby and her mother & sister baked cakes and catered weddings. Now she's happy she took the courses, and she decorates cakes with the best of them. Wish I had some of her pictures to share.

You ever get into fondant, marzipan or sugar art?


----------



## joed617 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Bob, 
    I never did get into fondant, marzipan or sugar art?  I know my limits .. lol.  Does your wife charge for the cakes?  It's great that she took the Wilton course I've heard good things about it.  I was taught by the baker who use to own the place and had him stay on and teach me. It's a form of art as is cooking and smoking meats. I don't know what they get where you are for wedding cakes but up here is close to 3.50 per slice, so a cake that feeds 100 ppl cost 350.00 not including delivery and set-up not bad if your wife can do a few cakes per month.  That cake was a gift to a couple that we know who were kinda low on cash so I told them I'd bake it for them. I was in Canada when they got married and when I came back I found out they dropped the top of the cake. They didn't take it apart and tried to carry it down 2 flights of stairs .. <shaking head> Oh well, the wife is on the way home and I have to plan for the Farthers day smoked feast :)  Any plans for the a weekend smoke?

Joe


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 16, 2006)

She usually asks for about $15 for a half sheet but doesn't normally charge for church events. She made a shape cake for our pastor's 60th birthday party that looked like a picnic basket,  with the lid open on one side, that had a sandwich and some other food items in it, and the basket had a few ants (decorations) crawling on it too. It was hilarious! :lol: 

She does charge for wedding cakes but I don't know the rate. I think she said one of her cakes was $700 but would normally cost 3 times that much at a bakery. :shock: 

Our kitchen is fill of cake pans of all sizes & shapes and I bought her a HUGE fishing tackle box to organize her decorating stuff in.

Tough luck with the cake top. :cry:


----------



## joed617 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Bob, Way cool, Your wife sounds talented.. Looks like the Wilton cake class paid off too.  That cake she baked for the Paster sounds like alot of work.. I couldn't do it.  I have a few cake pans left.. I'm not baking as much as I use too.. I don't even eat that much cake or sweets for that matter.. I think I got sick of it when I owned that bakery.  When I got back from vacation they told me the top fell.. I said "Oh well" ..  Maybe they thought I'd make them another top so they could have the year after.. I didn't take the bait .. lol .. no even a nibble.  I'll be smoking and drinking this weekend .. My kids are coming over, I would have thought I'd be a grandfarther by now .. laugh ... my son is 23 and my daughter is 25 and she is still in skool.. :) <school> .. I'm home painting today to get the house ready for farthers day.. laughing .. 

Chow,
Joe


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 18, 2006)

Joe my wife made a couple of cakes today so I thought I'd share them with you. :D 














The first one is one of her $15 cakes, I think the second one is gonna be free because it's for a church function.


----------



## joed617 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Bob, Very nice looking cakes .. I like the way the flowers come down the side ... and nice looking palm tress as well... Your wife has a great talent.. the top one looks like it's a basket weave? I don't like it when people say "It's a lot of work" They just don't realize that some things are worth the extra effort.

Thanks for sharing,
Joe


----------

